# BLCK Vapour - Loranns Thread



## Richio (25/4/17)

​
*The following items have been added to our range*
Apple Concentrate (LA)
Banana Cream Concentrate (LA)
Bavarian Cream Concentrate (LA)
Black Cherry Concentrate (LA)
Blackberry Concentrate (LA)
Blueberry Concentrate (LA)
Buttered Popcorn Concentrate (LA)
Cheesecake Concentrate (LA)
Chocolate Hazelnut Concentrate (LA)
Coconut Concentrate (LA)
Cotton Candy Concentrate (LA)
Cream Cheese Icing Concentrate (LA)
Grape Concentrate (LA)
Green Apple Concentrate (LA)
Guava Concentrate (LA)
Marshmallow Concentrate (LA)
Melon Concentrate (LA)
Mint Chocolate Chip Concentrate (LA)
Peach Concentrate (LA)
Peanut Butter Concentrate (LA)
Pina Colada Concentrate (LA)
Pineapple Concentrate (LA)
Pistachio Concentrate (LA)
Raspberry Concentrate (LA)
Red Licorice Concentrate (LA)
Strawberry Kiwi Concentrate (LA)
Tropical Punch Concentrate (LA)
Vanilla Concentrate (LA)

*- CLICK HERE TO TO VIEW AWESOMENESS-
*

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 13


----------



## VapingSquid (25/4/17)

LorAnn


----------



## spiv (25/4/17)

Please put it on the site today 
That way I can get my order in before tomorrow and have my stuff before the holidays


----------



## rogue zombie (25/4/17)

Real Flavours dont have a Cream Cheese Icing, afaik.

So Real Flavours and LoRann, I would guess.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## incredible_hullk (26/4/17)

@Richio is killing it Texas Chainsaw massacre style .. well done!


----------



## Silver (26/4/17)

This sounds very interesting @Richio 
All the best with it

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Richio (3/5/17)

Op updated.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Patrick (3/5/17)

O frabjous day! Callooh! Callay. And the prices, yum.


----------

